# [PrimeFaces] dataTable mit paginator Probleme



## alberti (8. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze um meine Ausgabe aus einer dataTable (p:dataTable) darzustellen den Parameter _paginator_:


```
<p:dataTable var="core" value="#{searchBean.mycore.search.structResult}"
         paginator="true" rows="10"
         paginatorTemplate="{RowsPerPageDropdown} {FirstPageLink} {PreviousPageLink} {CurrentPageReport} {NextPageLink} {LastPageLink}"
         rowsPerPageTemplate="5,10,15"
         selection="#{searchBean.mycore.result}" selectionMode="single">>
            <p:column>
            <p:panel header="#{jesl.title}">
               <h:panelGrid columns="1" style="width:100%">
                  <h:outputText value="#{core.summary}" />
                  <h:outputText value="#{core.path2Ressource}" />



                  <h:outputLabel value="Relevanz: "
                     style="font: small-caps bold 1em/1.5em verdana, sans-serif;">
                     <h:outputText value="#{core.relevance}" />
                  </h:outputLabel>
               </h:panelGrid>
            </p:panel>


         </p:column>


      </p:dataTable>
```


Das Problem ist hier, das die die Buttons zum Navigieren (nächste Seite, letzte Seite etc.) zwar erscheinen, allerdings ohne das die dazugehörigen Icon-Images angezeigt werden.
Als Theme benutze ich das Redmond-Theme welche auch richtig eingebunden ist.

Mir ist schleierhaft, warum das nicht funktioniert.

Beste Grüße und Besten Dank,
alberti


----------



## JSFPRO2.0 (24. Sep 2010)

mmm ich hatte das gleiche Problem... Ganz einfache lösung du hast das Theme nicht richtig eingebunden.. Erstmal das Theme runterladen in den Ordner resources/styles/ speichern -> BSP. Code mit JSF 2.0/Primefaces

main.xhtml (ist mein haupt-template für alle clients)


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE html
        PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
        "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:p="http://primefaces.prime.com.tr/ui"
	xmlns:ft="http://primefaces.prime.com.tr/facestrace"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets">
<h:head>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"/>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript"/>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css"/>

<!--hier primefaces style class bitte so einbinden!!!!!!!! dann funktionieren auch relative URL zu bilder etc.. -->
	<link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="#{request.contextPath}/resources/styles/skin.css" />
</h:head>

<!-- Create main template for the application  -->
	<h:body>
		<f:view>
			
                        <!-- Default style definition (neue JSF-Tag zum einbinden von CSS aber dann muessen alle bilder in der css

datei mit url(#{resource['images/pattern.png']}) eingebunden werden
 -->
			<h:outputStylesheet name="styles/style.css"/>
	
			<!-- main container -->
			<div id="main">
			
			<h:form id="#{formID}">
				
				<!-- include the header -->
				<ui:include src="/WEB-INF/includes/header.xhtml"/>

	                        <ui:insert name="content"></ui:insert>

	</h:form>
			
			</div>
		</f:view>
	</h:body>
</html>
```


das sollte funktionieren!

Greeetzzzz


----------



## crimp_phantom (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Primefaces 2.2.1. Das Einbinden hat sich geändert:

1. In der web.xml muss eingetragen werden, z.b. für das Them bluesky


```
<context-param>
```


```
<param-name>primefaces.THEME</param-name>
```


```
<param-value>bluesky</param-value>
```


```
</context-param>
```


2. Jar runterladen und nach WEB-INF/lib kopieren

Das wars!


----------

